# CA stingray frame



## ace (Feb 12, 2012)

Rough idea on value of a painted over early (CA****) Frame? Has crank, c'guard, and fork. Thanks!


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 15, 2012)

$50 - $80, depending on how bad someone wants it.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

